# Tested 11dpt BFN ! help



## Lou C (May 10, 2005)

Hi

I have done a HPT today which is 11 dpt (2 day), it was negative,I know it is early but having read many posts from girls getting a BFP at 10 dpt I am really sad.  I have read many replies to girls in my position stating that it is too early but I haven't yet seen a post from someone who got a BFP following an early BFN. I found statements about HCG levels being 37-100 at 10 dpt so surely if I was pg my HPT would have showed positive. I know this question is asked all the time but just feel so low and sorry for myself.  The annoying thing is I was adamant I wouldn't test early!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I really think you are testing too early 

Although some tests say you can use early, they are only 65/69% accurate when used early.  Only once implantation is complete will hcg hormone be released and there needs to be a decent amount for hpt to detect.

There are plenty of women who have also tested 13dpt, some even 14dpt and got a negative but then a day later have got a positive.

I know its hard during the 2ww but I really think you should hold off testing until your official test day - the reasons clinics give you these dates is because you're more likely to get an accurate result then.

You've still got 3 days to go before 14dpt and anything can happen in those few days...hang in there !

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Portia 

I completely agree with Natasha. Much too early! stay away from those pee sticks    
Besides you do not mention any heavy bleeding or period, so i'd say you have a lot of chances still to convert to a positive in 3 days ( but not before).
Not all women who have BFPs test before, the ones who do , some have BFN some don't , and it also depends if it's twins or not as HPT stronger ,so shows a bit earlier?although not all do show earlier.  
All it does darling is to stress you and it can't help your body. 
I know it is difficult. I am sending you   
Future Mummy


----------



## Lou C (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your support but unfortunately I have started bleeding this morning (12dpt) and have heavy AF pains.

I was supposed to be going to acupuncture this morning but have cancelled.  I am now thinking I should have gone to keep my FSH levels down for this cycle but maybe I just need to forget about it all for a while.  If that's at all possible.

Just feel numb. Thanks again and good luck to you all.


----------

